# hogs/deers. in blairsville



## cd1 (Mar 4, 2014)

wandering if any body had any luck hunting in Blairsville ga this season I only saw a few deer and hogs it seems like they all just left. most of the time after deer season my dogs gets on quite a few hogs but we just got two, godbless


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Mar 13, 2014)

I wasted my time a couple of times in the Nat. Forest. Only deer I see are running thru my yard at night. Dave


----------

